# Mk II bits



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there any possibility of getting some Mk II bits made up - like the Mk I engine caps?

Thanks.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

*trev* is the man to ask about these.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's all in hand


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I look forward to it!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think think Forge Motorsport have released a full line of engine caps. Have been out a month or so I believe.


----------

